# Dilemma! Take a break or continue with IUI?



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and have just had a second go at Natural IUI which has resulted in two BFNs. I am nearing 35 so am worried if I take a month off to try and lose a bit of weight (I am under the max BMI but could do with losing a bit!)and de-stress but then my age is going against me or do I plough through and keep hoping it's going to work? My wife says it's totally up to me but I am worried as I have low progesterone too and just feel like the IUI is not going to work unless I lose weight and de-stress.   has anyone else faced this dilemma? Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi being stressed really not going to help mount it hard not to be when you go months to months.  All I can say is try and relax as much as poss. 
I also have low progesterone level and I'm 31 but my 1st iui work to get my son who is now 3yrs old and since last feb we have been trying for sibling no 2 which took 4 attempts at iui but it finally work on the 4th cycle which sadly ending in an cornual eptopic.  And you have to try and remember it's still a numbers game with iui everything is ready but it's still up to nature.  Stay positive and relax as much as you can enjoy yourselfs. Xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I did three IUIs, two natural and one medicated and have just had my first ivf  I'm 36 Andy just wanted to check my egg quality. I think if it's negative will try Iui again. I'm on triple dose of progesterone then what I was on for my IUIs. 

I think it's important to remember that hetero couples don't always conceive every month so being in a same sex relationship treatment stands out a lot more and we don't have the chance of a miracle pregnancy. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you for replying. I think we are going to take this month off from and I'm going to start yoga amd diet! (And working less!) I guess the main worry with being in a same sex relationship is the time limit and the fact we only have a number of goes on the NHS and we can't afford to continue trying privately once these have been used up. We have friends who have all succeeded with the IUI so never even thought it wouldn't work for us. Fingers crossed it will work for all of us in the same boat!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh you're lucky to get funding. We missed out as my CCG stops funding at 35. It's incredibly expensive to fund privately. Have you looked into if you can egg share? Althiugh I think cut off is 35 so might not work. 

Could you try a medicated cycle?  My theory was that naturally I was only releasing one egg but with medicated I thought I'd have two or three but I only had one dominant anyway so didn't increase my chance.

Maybe it will be third time lucky when you try again.


----------

